# If Anyone Can Still Find Pioneer BDP-51/05's at Best Buy, Grab Them



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I own several Blu Ray Players, but the units which have brought me the most pleasure have been my Pioneer BDP-05 and BDP-51's.

These Players were built in Japan and initially retailed for 800 and 600 Dollars respectively. Both feature the stellar Wolfson 8740 DAC and they are fantastic CD Players and have dedicated 2 Channel Outputs.

The biggest advantage to the 05 is the inclusion of superior video DAC's. However, these are only used with Component Inputs. If using HDMI, the performance will be pretty much identical.

I am writing this post because Best Buy has been practically giving these units away for as little as 60 Dollars for an Open Box 51 with the usual price around 120 Dollars. Some people have found BDP-05's for 199 Dollars. Note, the BDP-05 uses amber illumination as it is an Elite Model while the BDP-51 uses a bluish illumination. The Elite also has a 2 year warranty.

Furthermore, just recently, Pioneer has released a Firmware Upgrade which brings Layer Changes on DVD from 2 seconds plus to 0.1 Seconds. In addition, they finally did unlock native DTS-MA decoding via the Multichannel Outputs. These were the major complaints from Professional Reviews and have been addressed.

The build quality on these Players is excellent and they really look quite nice in your A/V Rack. They are full sized components as opposed to most CE Companies which have shrunk the size of their BDP's.
For the price, they really are amazing value.

Stock is getting low, but people are still finding them. Even though I own an OPPO BDP-83, I honestly use my Pioneer's more. At the prices they are selling for, they are a amazing value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Serious bargains there JJ, I wish in the UK we could get such good deals, it does not happen


----------



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks "Jungle Jack" Good information

I'll check them out later this evening to see if i get lucky" I have about six BB in my neck of the woods. regards. wyn.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I promise you, for the price, it is a steal. To look for BDP-05's look primarily at the Magnolia part of the Store. For the BDP-51, the regular Blu Ray Player area.

The Wolfson DAC's really make this an excellent CD Player. These DAC's are featured in Arcam gear and many other High End components. Sadly, newer Pioneer BDP's (BDP-320/BDP-23) now use mid tier Burr Brown DAC's with a lower S/N ratio and are now built in Malaysia. Also, the current generation are downsized and not full sized components which weigh less.

Every review for these players remarked upon how expensive they look. Honestly are beautiful components. Especially at the prices BB is blowing them out for.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Jack, do either of these have analog out? I've got a BB near me, and another I could visit this weekend...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Yes. Both have full multichannel outputs and natively decode True HD and DTS-MA. The units are internally identical with the exception of the superior Video DAC's in the 05. Again, this will only apply if using Components. With DTS-MA, you do have to upgrade to the current Firmware. These are Profile 1.1 BDP's. So PIP but no BD Live.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks, I'll have to check it out- they appear to be very nice machines.


----------

